# Tiny, white, bugs in moss



## Lunartwist (Sep 1, 2012)

So I've noticed recently in Toni's moss, that there seem to be tiny, salt/sugar grain sized insects living in there. They seem to stay buried deep within the moss, and come out to mass on any sort of decaying material, like some leftover food. Toni doesn't seem to be bothered, and the insects themselves don't seem to be interested in him at all, as I've never seen any on him, even when he buries himself in the moss.

The insects are small and circular and white. They don't hop, and from a person who's had springtails before, they don't look anything alike. I'm not overly concerned, and I remove them when they mass around something, so its not like they're infesting. However I would like to know what they are, and if they actually DO pose any harm to Toni, I'll do a full bedding change.

Any ideas?


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 3, 2012)

These are called colembolans or "springtails". They are detritivores, eating wastes as you've seen in your enclosure.


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)

Redstrike said:


> These are called colembolans or "springtails". They are detritivores, eating wastes as you've seen in your enclosure.



RED .... out here on the beach we have another definition of 
" springtails " ......


----------



## turtleluv88 (Sep 3, 2012)

I've seen those in my turtle's enclosure as well. Are they harmful?


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 3, 2012)

turtleluv88 said:


> I've seen those in my turtle's enclosure as well. Are they harmful?



No ..... they are not ...


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 3, 2012)

N2TORTS said:


> Redstrike said:
> 
> 
> > These are called colembolans or "springtails". They are detritivores, eating wastes as you've seen in your enclosure.
> ...



Haha, guess I better get out there, sounds like loads of fun!


----------

